# Big Finale: Die Mainach: Norman,Kipnis, DF-Diskau, Ludwig, Wunderlich



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

So many ties and Anderson was close in votes to Wunderlich.





Brahms: 4 Lieder, Op. 43 - 2. Die Mainacht - Wann der silberne Mond · Jessye Norman · Geoffrey Parsons 





Die Mainacht · Gerald Moore · Alexander Kipnis




Songs, Op. 43: II. Die Mainacht · Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau · Wolfgang Sawallisch 




4 Songs, Op. 43: II. Die Mainacht · Christa Ludwig · Gerald Moore




Fritz Wunderlich singt "Die Mainacht" op 43 No 2 von Johannes Brahms Rolf Reinhardt, Klavier


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

All of these are wonderful performances and all worthy of a vote, but, as I only have one, I'm going to give it to Wunderlich, whose beautiful _mezzo-voce_ and sincerity completely won me over. Wunderlich surely had one of the most beautiful voices ever to come from a man's throat and, though I usually succumb to artistry first and voice second, he always completely disarms me.

I hadn't come across him singing this song before, so I did a bit of digging and managed to find out that it was actually a private recording made at his home in 1962. Some of that intimacy comes across, I think.

Fischer-Dieskau was second for me.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I agree with Tsaras and find that Wunderlich is irresistible. Norman is second for me.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

All, except from DFD whose voice I hate with a passion, give fine performances, but the only of these I _really_ enjoy is Kipnis who is excellent.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> All of these are wonderful performances and all worthy of a vote, but, as I only have one, I'm going to give it to Wunderlich, whose beautiful _mezzo-voce_ and sincerity completely won me over. Wunderlich surely had one of the most beautiful voices ever to come from a man's throat and, though I usually succumb to artistry first and voice second, he always completely disarms me.
> 
> I hadn't come across him singing this song before, so I did a bit of digging and managed to find out that it was actually a private recording made at his home in 1962. Some of that intimacy comes across, I think.
> 
> Fischer-Dieskau was second for me.


I am happy I introduced you to something new. Rarely gets to happen


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

What, my own version didn't make the finals? I feel slighted.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am so glad you guys were so passionate about a song I really love. It pleases me that the voting was all over the map.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm surprised to find myself preferring a bass to these other fine singers, but Kipnis has the elocution of a Shakespearean actor.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I'm surprised to find myself preferring a bass to these other fine singers, but Kipnis has the elocution of a Shakespearean actor.


Strange, too, because he was Ukrainian. I was really impressed with his singing here. I tied him with Jessye Norman and that is something for me.


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Strange, too, because he was Ukrainian. I was really impressed with his singing here. I tied him with Jessye Norman and that is something for me.


He has an accent, too, especially on his -er's. Doesn't matter, Duck is right.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> What, my own version didn't make the finals? I feel slighted.


This brings back many pleasant memories of my singing days. Is this you currently, or is it an old video?


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> This brings back many pleasant memories of my singing days. Is this you currently, or is it an old video?


Almost 15 years ago! But I'm still active. Singing Bach Xmas Oratorio bass solos this weekend.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Almost 15 years ago! But I'm still active. Singing Bach Xmas Oratorio bass solos this weekend.


With what ensemble?


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> With what ensemble?


A local period ensemble. I'm not even sure what their official name is. I also sing a lot with La Follia Baroque Austin.

My biggest near claim to fame was when Monica Huggett contacted me after hearing one of my YouTube clips and expressed interest in a collaboration. Unfortunately it never materialized.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Brahmsianhorn said:


>


I see that you're a passionate man in singing (and critiquing Hurwitz).


----------

